# Direct Exchange ads sorted by "wanted"?



## amycurl (Sep 5, 2012)

I've noticed that it's incredibly difficult to sort through the direct exchange ads on the Tug Marketplace based on what the poster wants in exchange. It would seem to me that this is much more relevant to a search that what the exchanger is offering. After all, if I don't have what they want in exchange, then it doesn't really matter what I'm looking for, does it? I guess ideally, one would be able to search in both directions.

Is there a technology reason this can't work? Or a reason why people wouldn't want to be able to search this way?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2012)

its because the system is setup to notify you automatically if someone posts an ad wanting something you have.

if you post your direct exchange ad...and someone has an existing ad (or posts a new ad) that matches...you are sent an email notification automatically.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay, thanks! Somehow I had missed that. Thanks for taking the time to explain.


----------

